# Apologies



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi all,

Just a quick apology for current slow response time on here. I am without broadband connection, potentially until June 13th, when I will back in full swing. Please bear with me a little longer.

Thanks


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

We've all had difficulties these last ten years, so don't fret, Yvette. I really need this again right now. Now I am going to discover if ANY of my photos were saved other than the one on my account name.


----------

